
Idea: Convert the US Marine Corps into the US Medical Corps - ZguideZ
https://www.antichrist2020.com/2020/03/18/convert-the-us-marine-corps-into-the-us-med-corps-drastic-and-useful-idea/
======
codingdave
This idea has discussed at length over the last week or so if you look around
online.

In short, most people are not in favor of the idea, because The military is
full of many people with specialized military skills, not health care skills.
They cannot just turn any given solider into a health care worker. There may
be ways they can help, but you cannot just flip a switch and change who they
are and what they do.

